# Obama on cop deaths



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Answer: nothing

Obama silence on cop deaths ripped, 'I'll save you a spot' at funerals mocks sheriff

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/sheri ... le/2583289

Does he know some of the cops are black. Black cop deaths matter.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It doesn't fit his agenda since no black thugs were killed.


----------

